# Happy Birthday Cru!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday and get some extra belly rubs!

P.S. Maybe Mom can share an updated bday photo!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Cru! arty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CRU!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Happy birthday!!!*:whoo:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Cru!!*

Would love to see some birthday pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Cru arty:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRU! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday cutie Cru!!!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Cru! arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Cru! Your younger half-sis, Hillary, sends her razzberries. (Sorry, she's not into sending love to her bro.)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CRU*


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cru 
Hope your day was super duper !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Big Stuff!arty:arty:

:becky:Hope you have a great birthday and get a big bully stick!:becky:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday from the Netherlands too.








*CRU*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Cru!!!!!

Kara and Gucci


----------

